# Location of Vin for 1967 GTO



## Shaena (7 mo ago)

Was wondering where the VIN number is located on a 1967 GTO? I heard the inside door frame—can’t get either door open to look…is the Vin included on the Data Plate anywhere? 
PLEASE HELP! Thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

VIN is located on the front drivers door frame. Data plate is body information only. No VIN.


----------

